# Kettle Pizza



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 15, 2020)

So I have done a couple pizzas in the kettle now.  To be honest they really not any better than the oven.  They are in there such a short time really dont pick up much smoke.  Maybe more fun.


----------



## xray (Feb 15, 2020)

Pizza looks good! I could see the kettle being better if you’re oven doesn’t get as hot.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 15, 2020)

Do you do them on a hot pizza stone? RAY


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 15, 2020)

If nothing else. . . Your kitchen will not get hot from a 500˚ oven.

I may be imagining this but I think they always taste better when made in  a grill.

I make mine on my grills quite often.

Nice looking Pizza!  Like.

John 

 BandCollector


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 15, 2020)

I put pizza on screen then on stone.  They come out pretty good but so do they in oven.  I guess I was just expecting more.  In oven take 15 minutes and grill 5.


----------



## gary s (Feb 15, 2020)

Looks Great

Gary


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 15, 2020)

I gonna do another tomorrow.  Man that grill gets hot!  I do love grilling.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Feb 15, 2020)

What temp does your grill get to when you do them. I get mine up to around 900* I’m pretty sure we have the same set up. I’ve found out using the blocks of cheese and shredding them the day of the pizza is better than the bagged cheese, also do you let your toppings sit out and get to room temp? I’ve noticed that helps cook way better.  I use http://www.pizzacreator.net/ for my crust recipe and use American for type of pizza then advanced settings and change hydration to 58. And what type of flour are you using? My buddy got me hooked on making pizzas on the kettle his are probably the best pizza I’ve had and not I’m trying to get it down. Took him about 2 years to perfect it and I’m close to a year. So don’t feel bad. Like you said at least it’s grilling can’t beat that


----------



## Tyrus (Feb 15, 2020)

Have you considered using parchment paper under the pizza. Easy press out on or if you prefer to roll the dough. Slide onto your pizza stick and slide onto stone. Easy removal, paper will burn around ends. I generally go to 500-50 but that's in a kamado


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2020)

I have to disagree with some of these comments, cause I think the kettle pizza is the best pizza I have ever had. Did you get the SS plate that goes over the pizza to keep the top of the pizza hot. I also cut down on the size of my fire & I don't put any wood or coals right under the stone. Usually takes about 15-20 minutes with a smaller fire & also don't load the pizza up with ingredients. In this case less is better. It takes a little playing around with it, but when you get it right, I guarantee you, no more oven pizzas!
Al


----------



## Tyrus (Feb 15, 2020)

For a Kamado the plate goes under the stone distributing the heat around and keeping the stone at even temp. The heat is then directed up higher in the chamber for the melting goodness.  That's how I roll, seems to work well. Sorry, your pizza looks great, never threw a piece away


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 16, 2020)

I dont have the plate.  I use one chimney full.  This is last night.  Was pretty good.  Will try some of the suggestion.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 16, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I have to disagree with some of these comments, cause I think the kettle pizza is the best pizza I have ever had. Did you get the SS plate that goes over the pizza to keep the top of the pizza hot. I also cut down on the size of my fire & I don't put any wood or coals right under the stone. Usually takes about 15-20 minutes with a smaller fire & also don't load the pizza up with ingredients. In this case less is better. It takes a little playing around with it, but when you get it right, I guarantee you, no more oven pizzas!
> Al



Do you have a picture of your set up?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 16, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Do you have a picture of your set up?



Here you go.





						WELL I JUST HAD TO DO IT!!
					

I took the last 2 sticks of the UMAi pepperoni that I had made a few days ago & made a pizza with it last night. Even Judy was impressed, and she is a tough crowd. It was a simple pizza just Mozz, parm, Italian seasoning, & all the pepperoni I could get on the top. I cheated on the dough &...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 16, 2020)

Here you go.

Thanks.  That is kinda of pricy but looks like it works.  Gonna try lower temp next time.  It been running around 900.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 16, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boy howdy I sure like the look of your setup Al! I don't know if it'd work for me, I really load my pizzas up, they weigh about 5-6 pounds by the time I put them in the oven. I found this old post of mine from 2014, realized I haven't used that dough recipe for years now, and I wonder why. RAY





__





						Pizza Time
					

Dough recpe;  1  cup water  1 large tablespoon olive oil  1 teaspoon lemon juice  3/4 teaspoon salt  1 large tablespoon white sugar   1 tablespoon dry milk powder  3 cups bread flour  1 large teaspoon active dry yeast  Dissolve the yeast for about ten minutes in the cup of warm water (105º)...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 16, 2020)

Actually any type of grill can be used.  I use both of my propane grills and they work great.

I don't know how to include my post in this thread but it was called: *Fathers' Day Pizzapaloza!*

If you have any questions about how I do it I will be happy to help.

While I'm at it. . . How do you include a post in a thread like 

 SmokinAl
  and 

 sawhorseray
  did above?

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2020)

Your Pizza Looks Great, from the Den, Brian!!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 16, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> I don't know how to include my post in this thread but it was called: *Fathers' Day Pizzapaloza!* If you have any questions about how I do it I will be happy to help. John



When you open the link from your old post right click and "copy" it from the menu bar, then you can right click to "paste" it into the new post. I found it, here it is! Hope this helps John. RAY






						Fathers' Day Pizzapaloza!
					

Was sent a video by the company from which I purchased my baking steel plates which I normally use in my oven to bake pizzas.  In the tutorial it showed how to convert your gas grill into a pizza oven.  Well, I must say, not only was I intrigued but completely surprised as to how easy it was to...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 16, 2020)

Im thinking maybe take one of my old grates and using extra heavy duty foil to create an upper shield kinda like that SS one.  Worth a shot.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 16, 2020)

sawhorseray


OK,  where is the menu bar?  I feel really stupid right now!

John


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 16, 2020)

At the top, where it starts with "https://www". RAY


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 16, 2020)

Got it!  Thanks

Now I feel less stupid!

I am going to try in the test forum.  If I succeed,  the above statement will be partially true.

John


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 16, 2020)

Who'd have ever thought a old carpenter like me would become such a cyber guru? RAY


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 16, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Who'd have ever thought a old carpenter like me would become such a cyber guru? RAY



Thanks 

 sawhorseray


It worked in the Test Forum. . .I must be less stupid now thanks to you!

John


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 16, 2020)

You are quite welcome John! I still type with two fingers and have to look at the keyboard when I do. I got my first smart phone 4-5 months ago after jumping into the pool with my flip phone in my pocket, huge mistake. I hate my smart phone, makes me realize how smart I'm not. RAY


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 16, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> You are quite welcome John! I still type with two fingers and have to look at the keyboard when I do. I got my first smart phone 4-5 months ago after jumping into the pool with my flip phone in my pocket, huge mistake. I hate my smart phone, makes me realize how smart I'm not. RAY



LOL!!!!!

My smart phone will always be smarter than me.   I am not from the generation that technology comes easy.   But I was a teacher for 35 years so I don't give up very easily.   I have to admit though that I am getting better with it even though it didn't dawn on me to copy the menu line to include a previous post into a new one. 

Well anyway, I'm still less stupid now than I previously was,

John


----------



## disco (Feb 16, 2020)

Great thread. I learned a lot.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 16, 2020)

To me, anything over charcoal always adds flavor.


----------



## forktender (Feb 17, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Im thinking maybe take one of my old grates and using extra heavy duty foil to create an upper shield kinda like that SS one.  Worth a shot.


It's not a shield, it's a heat sink..........so another pizza steel or stone would work better.
I use my cast iron griddle over the top of my pizza steel, it's held up by 2 fire bricks.
I only do this in the over, it's not needed at all on my kettle at 700* and above for Naples style pies.
The sweet spot for cooking my pies is 850* which takes a little practice before you get it dailed in. 
Cooking things at 850-900* is a whole new level, it's like cooking on the surface of the sun compared to a 550* oven.


----------



## forktender (Feb 17, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> To me, anything over charcoal always adds flavor.


I always add 3-4 golf ball size chunks of post oak to the coals about 10 minutes before I launch my pies.
It gives you that wood fired pizza oven taste to the tomatoes' mozzarella, and the crust, it makes the pie in my opinion.  Another thing that makes the pies is using sourdough starter instead of yeast, If I could express how much better the crust tastes when using sourdough starter instead of yeast, everyone would be doing it. That and at least a 48 hour cold fermentation is what turns really good pies into amazing pies. Even if you are using yeast 48 hour cold fermentation makes the dough taste SOOOO much better. Make your dough like usual then ball it, then into the refer in a covered bowl that is lightly oiled. After day one de-gas the dough IE: punch it down then reball it. Cover bowl with plastic wrap  tightly again then on day two take out of refer at least 2 hours before forming your skins/ doughs. 

Try it you won't be sorry.
Dan


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 17, 2020)

forktender said:


> I always add 3-4 golf ball size chunks of post oak to the coals about 10 minutes before I launch my pies. It gives you that wood fired pizza oven taste to the tomatoes' mozzarella, and the crust, it makes the pie in my opinion.  Another thing that makes the pies is using sourdough starter instead of yeast, If I could express how much better the crust tastes when using sourdough starter instead of yeast, everyone would be doing it. That and at least a 48 hour cold fermentation is what turns really good pies into amazing pies. Even if you are using yeast 48 hour cold fermentation makes the dough taste SOOOO much better. Make your dough like usual then ball it, then into the refer in a covered bowl that is lightly oiled. After day one de-gas the dough IE: punch it down then reball it. Cover bowl with plastic wrap  tightly again then on day two take out of refer at least 2 hours before forming your skins/ doughs. Try it you won't be sorry. Dan



That sounds like a great idea Dan, I'm going to try that out next time I make up a pizza dough, Like. RAY


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 17, 2020)

forktender said:


> I always add 3-4 golf ball size chunks of post oak to the coals about 10 minutes before I launch my pies.
> It gives you that wood fired pizza oven taste to the tomatoes' mozzarella, and the crust, it makes the pie in my opinion.  Another thing that makes the pies is using sourdough starter instead of yeast, If I could express how much better the crust tastes when using sourdough starter instead of yeast, everyone would be doing it. That and at least a 48 hour cold fermentation is what turns really good pies into amazing pies. Even if you are using yeast 48 hour cold fermentation makes the dough taste SOOOO much better. Make your dough like usual then ball it, then into the refer in a covered bowl that is lightly oiled. After day one de-gas the dough IE: punch it down then reball it. Cover bowl with plastic wrap  tightly again then on day two take out of refer at least 2 hours before forming your skins/ doughs.
> 
> Try it you won't be sorry.
> Dan



I have sourdough starter and been wanting to try pizza with it.  Guess now is the time.  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## forktender (Feb 18, 2020)

I'll post my basic dough recipe when I get a chance...... so you can get an idea of how much to use.
My small batch of dough is 500gr. flour which makes 3- 14'' Naples style pizzas.

100%= 500gr flour, I use 350gr of  made  Tony Gemignani 00 flour made by Central Mills and 150gr. King Arthur bread flour. I use the Tony Gemignani 00 flour made by Central Mills because it already has malt added to it, which helps browning at 550% but can still be used at higher heats as well.
At oven temp the crust won't get super brown. I just turn on the broiler  for a minute or two at the end of the cook to help brown it.
62%= 310gr of 105* tap water.
15%= 75gr of sourdough starter, (fed 3 hours before using.)
2%= 10gr olive oil.
3%= 15gr fine sea salt.

The percentages are bakers percentages, in case anybody is wondering.

For those of you using yeast use 2.5 gr.

I normally make 240 to 245gr dough balls, any remaining I divide and add to the other dough balls.

(This makes it about a 60% hydration dough.)


----------

